# Concern about restrictions for Alcohol



## Naomi Sui (Sep 26, 2021)

hello all 
thank you for having me here

currently, I'm in Dubai 
recently came 

want to know where to get some drinks (Alcohol)
Is it restricted here in Dubai or ?
just want to make sure that I want to have any problem while being here for some time 

or maybe you know some places or people to get 

Thanks in advance 

Please DM to me


----------



## woodpecker9 (Jan 22, 2021)

Naomi Sui said:


> hello all
> thank you for having me here
> 
> currently, I'm in Dubai
> ...


Nearly all hotels in Dubai serve alcohol from a bar or restaurant. There are a limited few which are designated "dry" or "Family" and will not have a bar on-site. If this is important to you, do check the details before booking a hotel in Dubai. Alcohol purchased must be consumed on the premises.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Naomi Sui said:


> hello all
> thank you for having me here
> 
> currently, I'm in Dubai
> ...


Also many stores selling alcohol legally now in the UAE without the need for an alcohol licence. A couple of minutes searching online will find them.


----------



## Naomi Sui (Sep 26, 2021)

That's great 😌


----------

